

Couple Grounded by Volcanic Ash Married via Skype - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/04/22/couple-married-via-skype/

======
jacquesm
Of course they could have simply waited for a bit, couldn't they?

------
canacct
starring Jennifer Aniston and John Kasinski.

